# Obligatory "New Guy" post from Phoenix!!



## neotrotsky (May 19, 2012)

Just wanted to give a nod and introduce myself. I'm a technical director and audio engineer in Phoenix with ASU and with a few other smaller venues who actually makes the rent doing what most of us have been slaving away at  Joined up on here since I am returning more and more back to theater after making the economic shift to music to keep my family fed. But, now things have grown enough where I can start to do both and finally breathe a bit. My main house runs anywhere from 3 to 7 events a week in every form from theater to music to even religious services and a few weddings! So, when it comes to "turn and burn" entertainment, I've got plenty to keep my brain active. If it's been improved, patched, bodged or hacked to work for a show 15 minutes before places, I've done it. Hopefully I can learn a few nifty tricks here as well as share a bit of my toolbox from nearly 15 years in the industry as well.

Nice joint you guys got here


----------



## DaveySimps (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for taking the time to stop by and introduce yourself. I hope you enjoy your time here with us.

~Dave


----------



## josh88 (May 21, 2012)

neotrotsky said:


> Just wanted to give a nod and introduce myself. I'm a technical director and audio engineer in Phoenix with ASU



Safe to assume you might know LavaASU then?



LavaASU said:


> Hello Everyone! I am a Technical Director for Lighting Audio Video Arts at Arizona State University. Lighting Audio Video Arts, better know as LAVA, is a student-led and student-crewed production group that provides support to the over 700 student groups on the Arizona State University main campus, as well as a wide variety of university and community/school functions.


----------



## neotrotsky (May 22, 2012)

josh88 said:


> Safe to assume you might know LavaASU then?



Actually, I don't get to play very much on main campus. My venue, the Kerr Cultural Center, is about 15 to 20 miles North of ASU in Scottsdale. We're under operation from the Gammage group and are really kind of the misfits of the organization simply due to location :/ In my time there, I've done very little on campus. Sadly, I know FAR more people in the music production industry in the valley than at ASU


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 26, 2012)

ASU is quite a large school, with multiple technical departments. There are three (maybe four) campuses just in the Phoenix metro area with over 50,000 students. ASU Public Events runs the facilities like Grady Gammage Memorial Auditorium  where many professional companies come through, events in the sporting facilities, as well as the Kerr Cultural Center in Scottsdale. Then there is the technical department for the School of Music, another for the Theater program, another for the Dance program, and another for student events. Then there's LAVA. Students have the opportunities to work for any of those programs. There may be more since it has been awhile since I worked on campus.

Needless to say, it's big. There's always a possibility that they may cross paths, and never make the CB association.


----------



## LavaASU (Jun 1, 2012)

ruinexplorer said:


> ASU is quite a large school, with multiple technical departments. There are three (maybe four) campuses just in the Phoenix metro area with over 50,000 students. ASU Public Events runs the facilities like Grady Gammage Memorial Auditorium  where many professional companies come through, events in the sporting facilities, as well as the Kerr Cultural Center in Scottsdale. Then there is the technical department for the School of Music, another for the Theater program, another for the Dance program, and another for student events. Then there's LAVA. Students have the opportunities to work for any of those programs.



Haha, very very true. ASU is huge. Pretty sure athletics handles their own tech other than when concerts/events rent out the venues (then public events does). We're actually the only production group for student events outside of student events taking place in a venue run by a different department. That said we mostly only do Tempe (main) campus events, though occasionally we'll help with larger shows on the other campuses. neotrotsky, if you want to come down and meet some time shoot us an email at LavaASU(at)gmail(dot)com. Ditto for any of our other CB friends. If you're in the area and would like to meet/ see what we do, feel free to email us.


----------



## neotrotsky (Jun 1, 2012)

LavaASU said:


> Haha, very very true. ASU is huge. Pretty sure athletics handles their own tech other than when concerts/events rent out the venues (then public events does). We're actually the only production group for student events outside of student events taking place in a venue run by a different department. That said we mostly only do Tempe (main) campus events, though occasionally we'll help with larger shows on the other campuses. neotrotsky, if you want to come down and meet some time shoot us an email at LavaASU(at)gmail(dot)com. Ditto for any of our other CB friends. If you're in the area and would like to meet/ see what we do, feel free to email us.



Why I would love to  I still have some projects to finish up at the first of the month, but since I'm only on VERY part time with the off season going on, I think I can make some time. And as I've said before: I love my Kerr, but open to any other work that gets me to full time


----------



## rochem (Jun 2, 2012)

LavaASU said:


> Ditto for any of our other CB friends. If you're in the area and would like to meet/ see what we do, feel free to email us.



Literally just stepped off a flight back home from PHX, where I've been for the past 10 days. Of course I see this now...


----------

